# GM Readies Preproduction Volt Electric Car for September Unveiling



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

So now they will blame the electric car for killing GM? I don't even have a smart ass comment for that, but I sure won't buy a volt as long as I know there are still EV1s out there somewhere.


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

> GM is counting on the Volt to break its costly association with gas-guzzling vehicles at a time when truck sales are tumbling and gas prices are near record levels.


If GM had one iota of foresight when the price of gas hit $2.50 they wouldn't be in the fix they're in now.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

paker said:


> If GM had one iota of foresight when the price of gas hit $2.50 they wouldn't be in the fix they're in now.


They did. it was called the H2 hummer......


----------

